# Current List (09 Exam)



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I am wondering when CS updates the lists with people that have already been hired and currently attending the academy? Do they remove them from the list when and if they graduate or is it whenever they get around to it?


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

They dont update the list when people are hired. I was hired 2 months after the list came out and I am still on it, as are the others I went to the academy with. Why do you ask?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

so theoretically you could still get cards? It just doesn't make sense to me. I am just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

It makes perfect sense. Your applying for completly different jobs, just because you hired by one agency doesn't mean you lose out on any other applications you put in for. Better fit opportunities come up for people.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

no I mean if you are hired by agency A, you still remain on Agency A's list? I can understand remaining on Agency B C and D's.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Once you get hired you should be taken off all lists so someone else has the chance, oh wait Civil Service doesnt deal in common scene!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't agree with that, but at least off the town/city's list that you were hired from.


----------

